

Gift Stanford: *-class.org domains - bosky101

Do you own a *-class.org domain you want to donate?<p>list them here so that Stanford knows who to contact at the right time, and by doing so safeguard them for prosperity.<p>~B
======
sigjuice
Any particular reason why Stanford cannot use a stanford.edu subdomain?

------
Adam503
How about... Oregon5330.Stanford.edu

;-)

